# deine liebste film-szene



## Thront (13. November 2007)

unterhalte mich oft mit kumpels über ihre leiblings filmszene und wollte mal fragen welche szenen euch einfach für immer in erinnerung bleiben.

die meissten werden warscheinlich mehr als eine haben, egal einfach posten!

meine wären z.B:


salma hayek-Dal Tramonto all'Alba - tito & tarantula

und natürlich (wie könnte es anders sein...):

fear and loathing in las vegas: intro



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littleheroe (13. November 2007)

jhonny english: ich bin immer vorsichtig.... bang!


----------



## RubenPlinius (13. November 2007)

Transformers the Movie 07: Descent of the Autobots
wenn optimus mit den anderen als kometen auf die erde prasselt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



salut


----------



## Nillonde (13. November 2007)

Der Sternwanderer
Wenn der Ach so harte Kapitän Shakespear (alias Robert De Niro) im rosa Ballerina-Röckchen erwischt wird und die Crew sagt "Ach Käptn wir wussten doch schon immer das sie ne Tunte sind"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   *rofl*


----------



## RubenPlinius (13. November 2007)

Nillonde schrieb:


> Der Sternwanderer
> Wenn der Ach so harte Kapitän Shakespear (alias Robert De Niro) im rosa Ballerina-Röckchen erwischt wird und die Crew sagt "Ach Käptn wir wussten doch schon immer das sie ne Tunte sind"
> 
> 
> ...


stimmt die szene war göttlich^^
aber wunderschön fand ich auch wo sie and deck tanzen und elayne zum strahlen beginnt wie tristan sie im arm nimmt um mit ihr zu tanzen ....das war süß^^
der ganze film war unheimlich süß, gibt noch genug stellen allein im sternenwanderer die man hier als liebste film szene erwähnen könnte^^

salut


----------



## Helix (13. November 2007)

Stirb langsam 4.0 

"WoW du hast gerade ein Helikopter mit einen Auto abgeschossen" 
"Hatte keine Munition mehr" 

xD ^^

Einfach nur köstlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. November 2007)

Spaceballs: als sie nach ihrer bruchlandung auf diesem wüstenplaneten den koffer
öffnen und dort ein riesen-föhn drinne liegt, ich hab geschrien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
der film ist insgesamt verdammt komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## Dracun (13. November 2007)

Im Film Donnie Brasco als Al Pacino & Johnny Depp sich um die Vorzüge diverser Automarken unterhalten und am ende eines jeden Satzes :

"Mann, Piss die Wand an!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (13. November 2007)

> Im Film Donnie Brasco als Al Pacino & Johnny Depp sich um die Vorzüge diverser Automarken unterhalten und am ende eines jeden Satzes :







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  super geil !


----------



## Dracun (13. November 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein LieblingsFilm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (13. November 2007)

jo auch schon hundert mal gesehn^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordDruidikus (13. November 2007)

300 als Leonidas sagt er Kann net knien weil er durch das Töten seiner Männer einen üblen Krampf bekommen hat fand ich total lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (14. November 2007)

So, habe mir jetzt zum ersten Mal Videobearbeitung angetan und ein Original geschnitten, nur um diese knapp 8 Minuten bei Youtube hochzuladen und hier reinstellen zu können.

[Spoiler! Wer die letzten zwei NGE-Episoden bzw. die Filme Death and Rebirth und/oder End of Evangelion noch nicht gesehen hat, möge sich dieses Erlebnis aufheben.]



Sie verdient in meinen Augen die Bezeichnung &#8222;episch&#8220;, hat mich minutenlang mit Gedanken in einer anderen Welt stillsitzen lassen.


----------



## Meister Cerro (14. November 2007)

J. Depp in Fear and Loathing

Szene:    und einen für den Doctor... Hmmmmm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


aber eigentlich der ganze film einfach klasse   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZarDocKs (14. November 2007)

Meister schrieb:


> J. Depp in Fear and Loathing
> 
> Szene:    und einen für den Doctor... Hmmmmm
> 
> ...


ja der film hats insich =) echt gut 

meine lieblings szene ist der schluss von Der Blutige Pfad gottes^^ ich steh auf diese robin hood bande^^


----------



## Organasilver (14. November 2007)

Hey Ise...du hast mir meine Lieblingsszene geklaut! Jetzt muss ich mir was neues überlegen -.-

Aber die Szene ist für mich jedesmal ergreifend....so Gänsehaut pur halt....

So...was nehm ich jetzt? naja, bleibt mir nur meine Zweitliebste....wo Shinji 



Spoiler



dem letzten Engel den Kopf von den Schultern drückt.....extrem traurig *schnüff*


----------



## goofy1991 (14. November 2007)

ganz klar die Rede von Aragorn vorm schwarzen Tor (3. Teil):

"Söhne Gondors und Rohans, meine Brüder.
In euren Augen sehe ich die selbe Furcht,
die auch mich verzagen liesse.
Der Tag mag kommen, da der Mut der Menschen erlischt,
da wir unsere Gefährten im Stich lassen 
und aller Freundschaft Bande bricht.
Doch dieser Tag ist noch fern.
Die Stunde der Wölfe und zerschmetterter Schilde,
da das Zeitalter der Menschen tosend untergeht.
Doch dieser Tag ist noch fern, denn heute kämpfen wir!
Bei Allem was euch teuer ist, auf dieser Erde sage ich:
Haltet Stand, Menschen des Westens!"
(Herr der Ringe: Die Rückkehr des Königs)


----------



## maverick9999 (14. November 2007)

Pulp Fiction (zwar is der ganze film geil ohne Ende aber die Szene ist einfach göttlich)

Jules und Vincent haben grade Marvin hinten im Auto sitzen und Vincent dreht sich um:

"Na Marvin was sagst du dazu? Weist du warum die den Whopper in Holland als Viertelpfünder mit Käse bezeichnen?"

"Naja das muss am metrischen System liegen"

"Hey unser Marvin hat's verstanden"

BÄNG

"Oh man, ich hab Marvin ins Gesicht geschossen"

Worauf Jules sagt:

"Hey man jetzt sieh dir mal die ganze Sauerei hier an"

"Ey du bist über nen Huppel gefahren und die Waffe ging los"

"Ich bin über keinen verdammten Huppel gefahren"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vikale (14. November 2007)

Hoi, 
Breaveheart:
Das Problem von Schottland ist, dass es voller Schotten ist.

mfg.vikale


----------



## Fornix (14. November 2007)

"Wo fahren wir hin?"
"Mexiko."
"Was gibt es denn in Mexiko?"
"Mexikaner!"

aus From Dusk til Dawn


----------



## The Holy Paladin (14. November 2007)

Das Boot "April, April. Übung ist das halbe Leben. Nur kein Moos ansetzen."


----------



## Aeonflu-X (3. Dezember 2007)

Am geilsten ist die Szene aus Transformers-Der Film:Wo Optimus Prime*schwärm-und-schweif-mit-den-gedanken-an-die-alten-zeiten* seine Truppe vorstellt und der Doktor(ja genau der mit der Riesenwumme) dann sagt dass der Hormonspiegel des Jungen stark angestiegen ist dass bedeutet dass der Junge sich mit dem Weibchen paaren will.^^ Einfach genial.


----------



## Veragron (3. Dezember 2007)

In Master and Commander: (auf Englisch, habs auf Deutsch grad nicht im Kopf): 'Bring the woman off here, this  is a ship of the Royal Navy and not a floating bordello!' (Sinngemäß übersetzt: Bringt die Frau von Bord, das ist ein Schiff der Navy und kein schwimmendes Bordell). Das kommt halt so gut wenn der Kinosaal voller Frauen ist


----------



## Paule1991 (8. Dezember 2007)

Nur eine von vielen : Die Szene in Pearl Habor am ende. Wo Danny(Josh Hartnett) in den Armen von Rafe (Ben Affleck) liegt und stirbt.


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Fight Club

Ganz am Ende, als alle Häuser einstürzen.


----------



## Gamerhenne (8. Dezember 2007)

kein Film, sondern eine Serie...

so ziemlich jede zweite Szene mit Dr. House ist ein Vergnügen, ich liebe seine Sprüche



House: "Wissen Sie, was sich noch gut verkauft? Sehr kleine Babysärge, glaub' ich. Die kriegt man in froschgrün, feuerwehrrot, wirklich. Die Antikörper in der Yammi-Mami schützen das Kind nur für 6 Monate, weswegen die Großunternehmen denken, sie könnten Sie über den Tisch ziehen, die gehen davon aus, dass Sie jeden Preis bezahlen um Ihr Kind am Leben zu erhalten. Wollen Sie was ändern, unternehmen Sie was. Wenn ein paar Hundert Eltern ihre Kinder lieber sterben lassen würden, anstatt ein paar Mäuse für eine Impfung auszugeben, würden die Preise bestimmt fallen, glauben sie mir. Quak, quak quak quak."

Mutter: "Sagen Sie mir was sie hat."

House: "Eine Erkältung."
-----------------------------------------------------

House: "Sie haben einen Parasiten."
Patientin: "Uhhh, einen Bandwurm, oder sowas? Können sie dagegen irgendetwas tun?"
House: "Nur für einen Monat oder so. Danach ist die Entfernung illegal, außer in ein paar Staaten."
Patientin: "Illegal?"
House: "Keine Sorge, viele Frauen lernen diesen Parasiten anzunehmen, sie geben ihm einen Namen, klitzekleine Sachen zum Anziehen, und verabreden Spieltreffen mit anderen Parasiten."


----------



## Veragron (8. Dezember 2007)

Rinnan schrieb:


> House: "Sie haben einen Parasiten."
> Patientin: "Uhhh, einen Bandwurm, oder sowas? Können sie dagegen irgendetwas tun?"
> House: "Nur für einen Monat oder so. Danach ist die Entfernung illegal, außer in ein paar Staaten."
> Patientin: "Illegal?"
> House: "Keine Sorge, viele Frauen lernen diesen Parasiten anzunehmen, sie geben ihm einen Namen, klitzekleine Sachen zum Anziehen, und verabreden Spieltreffen mit anderen Parasiten."



Yep. Der is genial  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Scrubs Zitat:

Laverne: “Gott wendet alle Dinge zum Besten.” Römerbrief 8,28.

Cox: “Blödsinn.” Perry Cox, 180, so etwa 80 kg nach dem Mittagessen.


----------



## Besieger (8. Dezember 2007)

Apocalypse Now:

Hueys + Richard Wagners 'Ritt der Walküren' = Legendär


----------



## Elchen (8. Dezember 2007)

BANG BOOM BANG

Mein lieblingszitat:

90 minutenkardcore; echte Gefühle, schaus dir an.. Ich bin der geilster

der Film ist so der Hammer.. so ein typischer ruhrpott film..


----------



## Rabenbunt (8. Dezember 2007)

Erstmal ein Klassiker aus Clerks:
"I'm not even supposed to be here today!" Einfach göttlich, dieses Zitat habe ich bis heute als Windows-Startsound.

Und dann im Prinzip so ziehmlich alle Dialoge aus Harold and Maude, aber ein paar besonders schöne sind:
Psychiatrist: "That's very interesting, Harold, and I think, very illuminating. There seems to be a definite pattern emerging. And, of course, this pattern, once isolated, can be coped with. Recognize the problem, and you are halfway on the road to its, uh, its solution. Uh, tell me, Harold, what do you do for fun? What activity gives you a different sense of enjoyment from the others? Uh, what do you find fulfilling? What gives you that... special satisfaction?"
Harold: "...I go to funerals."

Maude: "You know, at one time, I used to break into pet shops to liberate the canaries. But I decided that was an idea way before its time. Zoos are full, prisons are overflowing... oh my, how the world still dearly loves a cage."

Harold: "What were you fighting for?"
Maude: "Oh, big issues. Liberty. Rights. Justice. Kings died, kingdoms fell. I don't regret the kingdoms - what sense in borders and nations and patriotism? But I miss the kings."


----------



## K0l0ss (9. Dezember 2007)

Transporter : The Mission

Wo es die Ballerei auf dem Grundstück gibt. Frank gegen den Rest. Er ist unbewaffnet...alle anderen haben Maschinenpistolen...

Er verschwindet auf einmal und alle hören auf zu schießen...

"Mein Magazin ist leer."
"Meins auch."
(alle im Umkreis stimmen zu)
"Aber wo ist ER?"
"In der Garage."
"Und wo ist die Munition?"
"In der Garage..."


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. Dezember 2007)

1941 - Wo bitte geht's nach Hollywood

1. "Hollywooooooooooood"
2. Das Riesenrad rollt gen Meer
3. Wenn das Wasser aus der Nase der Puppe läuft kurz nach der Riesenradszene
4. Der Absturz des Hauses am Ende
5. Alle Szenen mit John Belushi


----------



## Minimilch (10. Dezember 2007)

ZOOLANDER

Darek bekommt ein Model für seine neue Schule gezeigt: 

"Was soll das sein? Ein Zentrum für Ameisen ? Wie sollen die Kinder lesen lernen wenn sie nicht mal ins Gebäude reinpassen ?"

Oder Hansel (Dareks Freund) redet über seine Vorbilder:

"Sting! Ja Sting ist jemand den ich verehre! Die Musik die er ind den ganzen Jahren gemacht hat, hör ich mir eigentlich garninicht an ... Aber die Tatsache das er sie macht, dass respektiere ich!"



Ach und so geht der ganze Film weiter. Ist echt super lustig der Film  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also DvD Tipp ZOOLANDER gucken!!


----------



## Thront (14. Dezember 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> Apocalypse Now:
> 
> Hueys + Richard Wagners 'Ritt der Walküren' = Legendär




/signed - apokalypse now geht sowieso unter die haut.


----------



## Independent (14. Dezember 2007)

Ganz klar Helge Schneider in folgender Szene(unbedingt schauen):


----------



## Satanhimself (14. Dezember 2007)

also ich habe 2 und beide stamen aus dem film - The big Lebowski

Nr .1 
Welt des Schmerzes
world of pain
find die szene im englischen sogar noch besser

Nr. 2
Dude´s Traum

&#8364;dith:
Nr. 3 - Jesus
Jesus Quintana
don't matter to jesus


----------



## Lorille (14. Dezember 2007)

Die Szene in Oldschool, wenn Frank, nachdem er sich mit der Tranq-Gun selbst betäubt hat, das Kind in Zeitlupe zur Seite schiebt.


----------



## Thip (14. Dezember 2007)

Schlussszene aus 300

"Wir sind ihnen nur ein lächerliches Drittel unterlegen!"

....leider ist der Film dann zu ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## saphyroth (14. Dezember 2007)

Meine liebste filmszene ist das da aus fantastic movie
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5otUSDRN7dk
einfach genial^^

yop ansonsten mag ich auch die szene von pirates of the caribbean wo jack sparrow (sry ich meine CPATAIN...) Majestätisch auf dem mast seines botes steht das immer weiter absinkt...göttlich xD


----------



## NynJahrio (18. Dezember 2007)

beste Szene...

You talkin' to me?

Wie er Vorm Spiegel steht mit einer Waffe in der Hand...

Robert De Niro in Taxi Driver (1976). 

oder was mir noch gut gefällt

aus Indiana Jones

So ein Araberischer Kämpfer versperrt Jones den weg und fuchtelt mit seinem Säbel, und was macht Indiana Jones: Er erschießt ihn

die Szene kennt sicher jeder

Greetz


----------



## Khaosgöttin (10. Januar 2008)

warum entdeck ich solche Themen erst wenn wochenlang nix mehr passiert ist?? Argh...^^

Hm, meine Lieblingszenen... hmmmm... also Fight Club definitiv komplett, der ist einfach genial.
Von Blade 1 die Szene mit der Bloodbath-Disco - auch sehr nett, den restlichen Film fand ich langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und bei Hellraiser 3 die Szene in der Kirche... hach...^^


----------



## Qonix (11. Januar 2008)

Scary Movie

ich lach mich heute noch tot an dem ersten Teil


Sie kommen aus der Schule wieder einer tot und oben auf dem Dach steh der Rektor und will springen wegend er ganzen toten.

Sie schreit (meint den Mörder): "Worauf wartest du! Worauf wartest du!! WORAUF WARTEST DU!!"

Dann hör man von oben: " Worauf ich warte? SCHEISS DRAUF!!"

*Patsch*

Sie: "Ups"


ich könnte jetzt wohl noch Stunden weiter erzählen ^^ (wenn heute Nachmittag nich viel los ist bei der Arbeit amch ich das auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Minati (11. Januar 2008)

"Crank" Eine Szene die mir wirklich im Gedächtnis blieb und über die ich stundenlang lachen konnte:

Der Typ läuft gerade mit seiner Freundin durch Chinatown. Und da er nicht mehr allzu viel Adrenalin im Körper hat, will er seine Freundin besteigen.

Zerrt sie auch auf den Boden (die ganzen Passanten bleiben stehen und die Chinesen zücken selbstverständlich ihre Kameras) und versucht einen hoch zu bekommen. Klappt nicht wirklich, aber nach ner Weile schon.

Also f****t er sie auf offener Straße und bevor er zum Schuss kommt, erhält er nen Anruf und muss weg.

Absolut göttlich diese Szene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (11. Januar 2008)

Payback

Nutte: Hallo Süsser, ich hätte noch 5 Minuten Zeit

Mel Gibson: Na dann brat dir doch nen Ei! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7jBQf6LQl0


----------



## gottdrak (11. Januar 2008)

Dirty Harry 1: Come on punk, make my day! <3


----------



## Vakeros (11. Januar 2008)

Das Leben des Brian
wenn die gekreuzigten anfangen zu singen:always look on the bright side of life
ich liebe monty python


----------



## Ciliu (11. Januar 2008)

Zwar kein Film, sondern nur eine Folge von einer Sendung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dr.House.

folgende Situation:

Dr.House untersucht im Krematorium eine Leiche, um einen Einschusswinkel zu bestimmen.
Er  zieht eine Pistole und schießt auf die Leiche.
Als Caddy(seine cheffin) reinkommt brüllt sie:
Dr.House! Sie haben doch wohl nicht..

Dr.House: Doch, ich habe die leiche erschossen, ich glaube sie ist tot


BRÜLLER


----------



## Ähmm (16. Januar 2008)

Meine Lieblingsszene ist ganz klar aus Der Herr der Ringe: Die Rückkehr des Königs

Als Legolas den rießen Elefanten(kA wie die Dinger heißen) tötet und Gimli darauf erwiedert:

Der zählt trotzdem nur als einer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Ich hab Tränen gelacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Januar 2008)

TITANIC !! als der caprio entlich ertrinkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ^^

ne ehm matrix als sie in das gebäude rein gehen und alle killen ;d die szene hat so style ;D (i <3 matrix 1 + 2) und 3 suxx ;D

@Ciliu

house ist geil ;D liebe seine sprüche ;D


----------



## Bratiboy (16. Januar 2008)

Pulp Fiction:die szene im Zimmer mit den drei Jungs
Aus welchem land kommst du 
Was ?
 Ich kenn aber kein Land das "was?"heißt ^^


----------



## se_BASTET (17. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ne ehm matrix als sie in das gebäude rein gehen und alle killen ;d die szene hat so style ;D (i <3 matrix 1 + 2) und 3 suxx ;D



das gute an der szene ist wohl als der wachmann sagt:
"Bitte Schlüssel und sonstige kleine Metallgegenstände ablegen."
...
"Ohhh, Scheiße!"


aber beste filmszene? es gibts zu viele *g*


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

se_BASTET schrieb:


> das gute an der szene ist wohl als der wachmann sagt:
> "Bitte Schlüssel und sonstige kleine Metallgegenstände ablegen."
> ...
> "Ohhh, Scheiße!"
> aber beste filmszene? es gibts zu viele *g*



genau ;D
naja ich habs auf englisch gekukt ;d und ich glaub da sagt er SHIT ;d klingt so geil .. und dann bäm bäm ;D

aber als der caprio entlich ertrinkt in titanic dachte ich : entlich ist der film fertig ...


----------



## Qonix (17. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> aber als der caprio entlich ertrinkt in titanic dachte ich : entlich ist der film fertig ...


ich hab geklatscht und gejubelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiKlAtScH (18. Januar 2008)

habe 2 gute aus einen film^^und natürlich von helge ich muss immer lachen wenn ich das sehe^^


----------



## Ricca (18. Januar 2008)

Aus Rambo:
Hamid: "Wozu ist das?"
Rambo: "Das ist blaues Licht."
Hamid: "Und was macht es?"
Rambo: "Es leuchtet blau."


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2008)

ach und meine alle liebste szene ..

300 mit THIS IS SPARTA ;D wer kennt das schon nicht ;d 

UNSERE PFEILE VERDUNKELN DEN HIMMEL !!
dann werden wir halt im dunkeln kämpfen .. hahahaha 

liebe den film ;D


----------



## Frigobert (19. Januar 2008)

Beste Film-Szene, hmmmmmmm - ich weiß zwar nicht mehr, wie der Film hieß, aber die Handlung war echt der Hammer.

Ein großer, ziemlich muskulöser Typ in Arbeitsklamotten klingelt an einer Wohnungstür. Eine junge Blondine in einem knappen und durchsichtigem Nachthemd öffnet und fragt: "Ja bitte, was kann ich für sie tun?" Worauf der Typ sie von oben bis unten anschaut und antwortet "Ich muß hier ganz dringend ein Rohr verlegen!" 

Wie es weitergeht, weiß ich nicht, da plötzlich das Videoband gerissen ist. Auch der Versuch, den Film später auf DVD zu bekommen war bislang erfolglos, aber vielleicht kann mir ja einer von euch den Titel verraten? 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (19. Januar 2008)

die ist einfach der hammer
Wüste


----------



## Dracun (19. Januar 2008)

Einfach nur geil wie Joseph Pistone (Johnny Depp) seinen Kollegen erklärt was : Mann Piss die Wand an bedeutet



Wie Lefty Donnie erklärt wie sich ein gemachter Mann zu verhalten hat^^

Auf deutsch : "Wenn ich sage: 'Das ist ein Freund von mir', dann bist du ein Freund von mir. Sage ich: 'Das ist ein Freund von uns', bedeutet das, dass du zur Familie gehörst."

herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Januar 2008)

eine der geilsten szenen eva is wenn blade in " blade trinity" dieses baby fängt und er, der ja eigtl ganz harte macker is, zu dem baby so "guzzigu" sacht
ich hab mich sowas von weggeroflt als ich das gesehn hab


----------

